# New photo technique, C&C



## Randy Simmons (Jun 27, 2013)

Been working on a new technique for photoing my pens. I like it, pretty much, so far.

I just bought a mirror tile, set it inside a cloth light box, and started taking pics.

Only thing I want to be able to do is get a truer white background, white cloth of any sort isn't doing the trick.

Tell me what you think.

Randy


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jun 27, 2013)

In case you're interested, (left to right) Mango heart in gold ti/rhodium triton, maple burl in rhodium jr gent 2, buckeye burl in black ti jr gent 2

there's a ton more photos on my website, so check it out if you like.


----------



## joefyffe (Jun 27, 2013)

A little "busy" maybe????  BUT, it does a good job, as evidenced by the Maple Burl, of showing both sides of the blank in one photo.  Nice!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 27, 2013)

Personally I like the 2nd picture, but have a hard time focusing on the pens in the 1st and 3rd picture.

Having them flat on the mirror makes it a bit busy to my eyes.  Elevating the pen onto the cap as in the second puts some buffer between the reflection image and makes it much easier to see.


----------



## dbledsoe (Jun 27, 2013)

The pens look great and the photos look great. The double image, however, does not do well for me.


----------



## BSea (Jun 27, 2013)

I like the photos with the exception of your depth of field.  I  struggled with that too.  Then finally, I decided to spend a couple of  afternoons learning how to get my pictures really in focus.  You have to  get in manual mode and use a larger f stop to get better depth of  field.  More than likely, this will involve using a tripod, and either  the timer on your camera, or a remote shutter to prevent any movement  from the camera.  

1st, let me say, I'm far from an expert.  But I have see a big improvement in my photos since I spent the time to learn how to use the manual mode on my camera.

Another thing you might try is a light grey background.  I think a stark white is a little harsh.  Look at what professional photographers use for a backdrop. I need to do this too.  I use a grey fabric, and in close ups, I see too much detail of the fabric.  I'm looking for something that will not be a distraction in close ups.

As far as the mirror, I like that aspect of the photos.  Like joefyffe mentioned, it does let you see more of the blank.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow.  The second pen is really stunning.  I cant believe that is Maple.

As for the photos...  I like the second one best.  I have tried to use a mirror before but just cant get the hang of it.  Great job though.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been looking into how I could mute the reflection, as the wrong angle will mess with your head. What does anyone think of putting a piece of glass on top of the mirror?

I don't like using fabric as a base, the fuzz gets on my nerves 

Altering the f-stop is a bit tricky for me, I find that the lights produce too much glint on the metal at a slower shutter speed.


----------



## BSea (Jun 27, 2013)

Randy Simmons said:


> I've been looking into how I could mute the reflection, as the wrong angle will mess with your head.  What does anyone think of putting a piece of glass on top of the mirror?


That's an interesting idea.  I'd like to see that.



Randy Simmons said:


> Altering the f-stop is a bit tricky for me, I find that the lights produce too much glint on the metal at a slower shutter speed.


 Are you using a light tent?  If not, that should cut down on the glint from the lights.


----------



## Janster (Jun 27, 2013)

QUOTE   "Do you not use props? I feel they can be distracting if they are not too simple."

   I do not find the "reflections" a plus to show off your "OUTSTANDING" craftsmenship. It is OK , just not my "cup of tea". Very nice looking pens. Be well..........Jan


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jun 27, 2013)

BSea said:


> Randy Simmons said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking into how I could mute the reflection, as the wrong angle will mess with your head.  What does anyone think of putting a piece of glass on top of the mirror?
> ...



So, I tried it

I think it did a slightly better job of downplaying the reflection, making it easier for one's mind to determine the "real" pen, if you understand my meaning. 

And yes, I am using a light box, with 2 incandescent and 2 fluorescent bulbs, plus flash. They balance out to a slightly cool bright white light (say that five times fast) that works the best. The fluorescents, however, aren't powerful enough to penetrate the sides of the box, so I have them positioned in front, and coupled with flash, it can glare. I don't have budget for brighter lights, either


----------



## BSea (Jun 27, 2013)

Randy Simmons said:


> So, I tried it


Well, I guess that answers that. 

That's the good thing about digital film.  It doesn't cost to experiment (after you buy the camera), and results are almost instant.


----------

